# Access : Treeview Kontextmenü



## etheniel (12. September 2008)

Ich hab vor gut einem Monat mit VB unter Access angefangen.
Bissel schlau gelesen, aber nun habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Treeviewsteuerelement.
Ich möchte, sobald ich auf ein Node in meinem Treeview ein rechts Klick mache, dass das von mir schon erstellte Kontextmenü aufgerufen wird.
Die Kontextmenüleiste (popuptreeviewkunden) habe ich unter den Eigenschaften des Formulars hinterlegt und PopUp, sowie Kontextmenü auf "Ja" gesetzt.
Und stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich dieses Menü bzw. PopUp nun per Code aufrufe.

Bisher hab ich folgenden Code :

Private Sub TreeviewKunden_MouseUp(Byval Button as Integer, Byval Shift as Integer, Byval x as Long, Byval y as Long)

if button = 2 then

msgbox "test" (gucken, ob er überhaupt den rechts Klick erkennt)

end if

end sub


Ich habe zwar schon einige Bespiele (google sei Dank) im Netz gefunden, doch leider konnten mir diese nicht bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.

Falls noch was unklar ist, bitte nachfragen.

Und auch schonmal vielen Dank für jede Form von Hilfe.

Mfg
Etheniel


----------



## ANI (15. September 2008)

Hey etheniel,

ein PopUp-Menü wird unter VB folgendermaßen aufgerufen:
mnu_popup = Name des PopUp-Menüs

Private Sub Treeview1_MouseUp(Index As Integer, Button As Integer, Shift As Integer, X As Single, Y As Single)
            Me.PopupMenu mnu_popup
End Sub

Unter VBA-Access werden die Menüs folgendermassen erstellt:

Erstellen eines benutzerdefinierten Kontextmenüs für die aktuelle Access-Datenbank oder das aktuelle Access-Projekt

Zeigen Sie im Menü Ansicht auf Symbolleisten, und klicken Sie dann auf Anpassen.

Klicken Sie in der Registerkarte Symbolleisten auf Neu.

Geben Sie im Feld Symbolleistenname den gewünschten Namen ein, und klicken Sie dann auf OK.

Klicken Sie in der Registerkarte Symbolleisten auf Eigenschaften.

Klicken Sie im Listenfeld Typ auf Popup.

Stellen Sie die Eigenschaft AllowCustomizing wie gewünscht ein, und klicken Sie dann auf Schließen. 

Microsoft Access fügt das Kontextmenü zur Menüleiste Kontextmenüs hinzu, aus der Sie alle Kontextmenüs anpassen können. 

Klicken Sie in der Registerkarte Symbolleisten im Feld Symbolleisten auf Kontextmenüs.

Klicken Sie in der Menüleiste Kontextmenüs auf die Kategorie Benutzerdefiniert.

Um das Menü zu vervollständigen, führen Sie die folgenden Schritte aus. 

Fügen Sie Befehle aus dem Dialogfeld Anpassen hinzu. 

Wenn das Erstellen des Kontexmenüs erfolgreich gewesen ist, kannst du das erstellte Menü dann in die Eigenschaft "Kontexmenüleiste" auswählen und eintragen.

Gruß ANI


----------

